# dann



## VenezuelanBoy

Hola, tengo una duda con respecto al uso de "dann" en la siguiente frase:

Als ich meinem Nachmieter dann die Schlüssel übergeben hatte und im Januar 2006 ziemlich nervös im Flugzeug saß, fragte ich mich natürlich, ob das die richtige Enstcheidung war.

Mi "traducción" sería esta:

Cuando le entregué/traspasé la llave a mi siguiente inquilino y en enero de 2006 en el avión bastante nervioso me senté, naturalmente me pregunté a mi mismo si esta era la decisión correcta.

¿Está bien? ¿Se podría mejorar algo? Saludos y gracias.


----------



## jessicagregori

Hola,

Para mi está bien, sólo mejoraría el estilo en castellano:

Cuando le entregué la llave al siguiente inquilino y en enero de 2006 me senté bastante nervioso el avión, por supuesto que me pregunté si esta era la decisión correcta.

Aunque es un poco tarde, espero que te sirva de algo

Saludos


----------



## jordi picarol

jessicagregori said:


> Hola,
> 
> Para mi está bien, sólo mejoraría el estilo en castellano:
> 
> Cuando le entregué la llave al siguiente inquilino y en enero de 2006 me senté bastante nervioso el avión, por supuesto que me pregunté si esta era la decisión correcta.
> 
> Aunque es un poco tarde, espero que te sirva de algo
> 
> Saludos


Schlüssel es masculino (der). En este caso se trata de LAS llaves (en plural). También falta un "en", que supongo se te habrá pasado por alto. En ese caso sería:..me sente bastante nervioso EN el avión...
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## jessicagregori

Tienes razón Jordi, se me coló...
Gracias,


----------



## Geviert

Pregunta: ¿y el _dann_? Creo que era la pregunta del hilo.


----------



## Estopa

Geviert said:


> Pregunta: ¿y el _dann_? Creo que era la pregunta del hilo.



Diría que hace alusión a algo que se haya comentado anteriormente. Habría que ver la(s) frase(s) precedente(s).

La primera frase está en pluscuamperfecto (se ha traducido como pretérito perfecto), por eso traduciría la combinación "pluscuamperfecto + dann" así:

Después de haberle hecho entrega de las llaves al siguiente inquilino y cuando en enero de 2006 me encontré (sentado) en el avión todo nervioso, me pregunté si esa decisión era la correcta.


----------



## Geviert

> Diría que hace alusión a algo que se haya comentado anteriormente.


 Exacto, lo mismo pienso yo. Ese _dann_ introduce la conclusión de un un sentido precedente, más aún por ese pluscuamperfecto. Mi propuesta:

Después de haberle hecho entrega de las llaves al siguiente inquilino y de encontrarme así, en enero de 2006, todo nervioso sentado en el avión,  me pregunté si esa decisión era la correcta.


----------



## Berenguer

VenezuelanBoy said:


> [...]
> 
> Cuando le entregué/traspasé la llave a mi siguiente inquilino y en enero de 2006 en el avión bastante nervioso me senté, naturalmente me pregunté a mi mismo si esta era la decisión correcta.
> 
> ¿Está bien? ¿Se podría mejorar algo? Saludos y gracias.



Antes de nada, en principio ese «a mi mismo» sobraría ya que has utilizado el «me» para darle el caracter reflexivo al verbo.

Ahora coincido con Estopa y Geviert, sin embargo, ¿no habría que incidir en ese «_natürlich_»? Voy a probar un pequeño matiz en la traducción y espero vuestras sugerencias:

Después de que hubiera hecho entrega/ Tras haberle entregado las llaves  al siguiente inquilino, al encontrarme bastante nervioso sentado en el  avión en enero de 2006, claro que me pregunté si esa era la decisión correcta.


----------



## Geviert

A ver, ahí va otra versión. Creo que poco a poco nos podemos liberar de la versión original :

_Después de haberle entregado las  llaves al siguiente inquilino y encontrándome ya completamente nervioso, aquel enero de 2006, sentado en el avión,  me pregunté, claro, si esa decisión fue la  correcta._


----------



## Estopa

¡Me olvidé del "natürlich"! 

Me lo había dejado para el final para repensarlo y luego se me fue de la cabeza.


----------

